
Shaking Buildings in the World’s Largest Earthquake Simulator - misnamed
http://99percentinvisible.org/article/earth-defense-shaking-buildings-worlds-largest-earthquake-simulator/
======
carlcortright
Somewhat related, there's some really cool history with other structures. Like
rockets -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturn_V_Dynamic_Test_Vehicle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturn_V_Dynamic_Test_Vehicle)

------
futtetennista
This is just awesome! Does anybody know if other countries are using similar
techniques? I'm thinking about Italy or Turkey for example, which had been
repeatedly hit by earthquakes in recent years.

